# Coast Guard Lieutenant Planned Mass Attack



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Legitimate crazy or convenient false flag/distraction?



> A U.S. Coast Guard lieutenant allegedly inspired by Norwegian far-right terrorist Anders Behring Breivik planned to "murder innocent civilians on a scale rarely seen in this country," prosecutors said in a detention motion filed in the U.S. District Court in Maryland.
> 
> Christopher Hasson was arrested on Feb. 15 for possession of a firearm while being an unlawful user or addict of the opioid Tramadol, but those charges "are the proverbial tip of the iceberg," prosecutors said. "The defendant is a domestic terrorist, bent on committing acts dangerous to human life that are intended to affect governmental conduct."
> 
> His plot included amassing an extensive weapons cache and detailing a list of targets including media figures and lawmakers -- referring to Sen. Richard Blumenthal (D-Conn.) as "Blumenjew," according to documents filed in court.


https://pjmedia.com/homeland-security/prosecutors-coast-guard-lieutenant-planned-mass-attack-targeted-media-and-dems/


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

everyone that's the least bit tapped into DC knows what's about to come down >>>> just about every Silent Coup member is about to be indicted - they need as much "GOP/MAGA" coup as they can muster ....

don't be all tooo surprised if the FBI starts raiding "militia" groups again to confiscate all that MAGA hate mongering propaganda .....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> everyone that's the least bit tapped into DC knows what's about to come down >>>> just about every Silent Coup member is about to be indicted - they need as much "GOP/MAGA" coup as they can muster ....
> 
> don't be all tooo surprised if the FBI starts raiding "militia" groups again to confiscate all that MAGA hate mongering propaganda .....


While I like your passion, I do not see any huge round up of the DC criminals happening any time soon. I hope that I am wrong, but likely just a handful to a dozen lower level turds will get any sort of punishment.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> While I like your passion, I do not see any huge round up of the DC criminals happening any time soon. I hope that I am wrong, but likely just a handful to a dozen lower level turds will get any sort of punishment.


with both the Senate and DOJ Bill Barr wanting this crap opened up to the public - don't be too surprised what comes on fast & furious >>>> Barr is in this for the name and there's a few of the big wig senators up for 2020 re-election ....

it's alot like Jenga - you indict a key guy and everyone else's name comes into play - even if someone doesn't get initially indicted their name keeps coming up as involved and under investigation >>>>> since Barr has a passion for the FBI - everyone suspects McNabb and Comey to be first and the unraveling to begin from that direction - stuff like the Rosenstein 25th A controversey are just tangents .....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> with both the Senate and DOJ Bill Barr wanting this crap opened up to the public - don't be too surprised what comes on fast & furious >>>> Barr is in this for the name and there's a few of the big wig senators up for 2020 re-election ....
> 
> it's alot like Jenga - you indict a key guy and everyone else's name comes into play - even if someone doesn't get initially indicted their name keeps coming up as involved and under investigation >>>>> since Barr has a passion for the FBI - everyone suspects McNabb and Comey to be first and the unraveling to begin from that direction - stuff like the Rosenstein 25th A controversey are just tangents .....


It only took a couple of games of McNabb throwing ground hoppers to prove that he was "unraveled" as a Viking.....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> It only took a couple of games of McNabb throwing ground hoppers to prove that he was "unraveled" as a Viking.....
> 
> View attachment 95847


if you haven't noticed McNabb is on a whole new media blitz of his book & Rosenstein 25th A confessions >>>> just part of the Left's attempt to soften that indictment when it comes >>>> "Trump is shutting him up!!!!"


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Looks real to me and not crazy just a white nationalist . Are the MAGA Bomber or Sgt McVeigh who blew up a federal building in Oklahoma crazy ? If you define anyone who advocates violence as crazy then OK they crazy . 

There are a bunch of folks that have or are preparing to attack . Not a false flag , not crazy just your normal racist, anti government type. Group in Flordia had a stock pile complete with light anti tank weapons less than 6 months ago. Lots of folks defending them but when you read their comments they are a White Nationalist group. I do not think they were charged with actually carring out an attack just doing a lot of talk about it , while stealing money / guns and obtaining illegal guns. 

If you live in an area that is multi cultural but the groups you hang out with are all one culture might want to stop and think about what those groups are realy about. 

My father-in-law , WWII vet worked for the postal service, had an issue with a group in his neighborhood. He was warning my sister-in-laws and nehews to stay away. From what I had heard about he group I did not get his concern then I tried to attend a meeting . Very clear this was not a good group. They were not open to any one who wanted to work together to make things better only open to folks with the correct color of skin. This group was a black group but black or white if a group puts others down or promotes violence that is wrong. 

White Nationalist , KKK, Nazi types are feeling like they can and should be open in their racism . I have not seen the Black Seperatist being as forward with it. But regardless these groups are real , are a real threat and going forward we have to be aware of them. 

ACLU and the Southern Poverty LAw center has some good information on their web sites.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems he was not very good at meeting his goals. he was a planned failure . Lucky he was. he is just another nut case. 
RJames how is you hero Louis Farrakhan doing and remember you party started and supported the KKK the other party never did.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

4 of the 15 firearms look like hunting rifles/shotguns. 1000 rounds? Not that much. Then again if your not looking long term and a blaze of glory so to speak it is more than enough. Those on his list are those whose policies will not change the US for better but would change the US. Even if he would have went on the rampage, he likely would not have effected the changes he desired. He would have been more effective directing his energies grass roots political activism. Money talks to politicans.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just gonna leave this right here.

http://www.nbpp.org/home.html

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Just gonna leave this right here.
> 
> Home
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'll see your NHPP, and raise you https://www.stormfront.org/forum/ :vs_laugh::vs_shocked:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Just gonna leave this right here.
> 
> Home
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Considering the political agenda of the Black Panthers, I would serve others whom they dislike to prepare themselves.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NOTE: Just because a person is active duty, or a veteran, does not grant them some mythical status.
We are just like the population at large - good, bad, ugly.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'll see your NHPP, and raise you https://www.stormfront.org/forum/ :vs_laugh::vs_shocked:


Nuts come in all colors sizes and shapes. @ricepaddydaddy and @Sasquatch just proved it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Nuts come in all colors sizes and shapes. @ricepaddydaddy and @Sasquatch just proved it.


And both of those groups are enemies of our freedom, liberty, our country and our Constitution and therefore are MY ENEMIES as well.


----------

